# linux im öffentlichen raum

## dirkfanick

Kann mir mal jemand schreiben warum alle bücherhallen die ich kenne mit windows ausgestattet sind, wo doch linux viel billiger, stabiler und anpassbarer ist?

Ich habe mal gelesen, München sei da ein wenig anders. Aber in Hamburg rulez wohl immernoch strictly commercial.

----------

## papahuhn

Weil sich da jemand mit auskennen muss.

----------

## dirkfanick

An der hamburger uni funzt das auch prima.

wird wohl zeit für bessere wikis. und weniger störkraft.

Gibt es länder die mehr darauf setzen?

----------

## dirkfanick

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gates#Kontroversen

Nicht mal apple sieht man hier häufig.

----------

